# TV-Tipp: ''Schmuggelware für den Onlinehandel''



## Telekomunikacja (6 März 2006)

Grüß Gott!

*markt (WDR)* hat für den heutigen Abend (21:00 h) unter anderem folgendes Thema geplant:


> *Markenpiraterie: Schmuggelware für den Onlinehandel*
> Im vergangenen Jahr sind am Flughafen Düsseldorf Waren im Wert von 1,4 Millionen Euro beschlagnahmt worden. Rund 5.000 Schmuggler gingen den Zöllnern ins Netz. Dabei haben sie einen neuen Trend ausgemacht: Schmuggel von gefälschten Markenprodukten zum Weiterverkauf im Internet.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp: ''Schmuggelware für den Onlinehandel''*

Die Schmugglerei hat sich zu einer regelrechten Landplage entwickelt. Was da so alles gefunden wird *staun*... Besonders die lieben Spürhundis sind auf Zack... 

http://www.zoll.de/f0_veroeffentlichungen/index.html


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp: ''Schmuggelware für den Onlinehandel''*

Drehen wir das Ganze mal anders herum. Wo ein Bedarf nach Verbotenem, Besonderem aber dafür Billigem vorhanden ist wird es stets Jemanden geben, der mit diesem Bedürfnis Geschäfte macht. Und unsere Schnäppchen jagende Geiz-ist-geil-Gesellschaft tut das Ihrige hinzu.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp: ''Schmuggelware für den Onlinehandel''*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Drehen wir das Ganze mal anders herum. Wo ein Bedarf nach Verbotenem, Besonderem aber dafür Billigem vorhanden ist wird es stets Jemanden geben, der mit diesem Bedürfnis Geschäfte macht. Und unsere Schnäppchen jagende Geiz-ist-geil-Gesellschaft tut das Ihrige hinzu.



"Geiz ist Geil" ist das Eine, aber viele kaufen auch billig, weil es vom vorhandenen Geld her garnicht mehr anders geht und sie vom Budget schon regelrecht dazu gezwungen werden. Aber Armut gibt es hier ja nicht. Das ist nämlich auch ein Thema, das gerne totgeschwiegen wird, aber es trägt auch massgeblich und in Zukunft wahrscheinlich noch mehr dazu bei, das die Billigware (Schmuggelware) in's Land drängt. Da greift eins in's Andere.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp: ''Schmuggelware für den Onlinehandel''*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> "Geiz ist Geil" ist das Eine, aber viele kaufen auch billig, weil es vom vorhandenen Geld her garnicht mehr anders geht


Niemand bestreitet, dass es Armut gibt. Bezeichnend  ist aber, dass  "Geiz ist 
geil" ausgerechnet bei meist höchst überflüssigen Konsumgütern als Kaufanreiz
 angepriesen wird, während bei den  unabdingbaren Alltagsdingen wie Brötchen
 oder Benzin  kein Aas mit "Geiz ist geil" wirbt.
Denk mal darüber nach...

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp: ''Schmuggelware für den Onlinehandel''*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da brauch ich nicht lange drüber nachdenken. Werbung beinhaltet eine der vollendetsten Formen der Gedankenmanipulation. Aber man muss sich ja nicht manipulieren lassen. Jeder hat ja schliesslich eine natürliche Intuition mitgekriegt. Nur nutzt sie halt nicht jeder


----------

